# Head rest and seat foam



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

So I'm getting ready to redo the bucket seats in my 67. Was gunna have a friend do them but decided I wanted to try my hand at it. Couple questions...

I've been looking for the seat foam and when I read the customer reviews a lot of them say they don't fit that great. Anyone have any experience with seat foam? What's a good company that has quality material? I want something a little on the stiff side if possible, but quality is my biggest concern.

Also, my seats didn't originally have head rests and I've been contemplating putting some in. Are the aftermarket headrest latches and head rests any good? Are the head rests even worth putting in or should I just leave them out?

Also, anyone know of a book on recovering seats? I think I have a pretty good handle on what I need to do but a reference never hurts.


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*Seat foam*

I used Ames.
I had to reuse the cotton from the old seats seats to get the right shape for my 65s seats.
The foam seats seemed to be of good quality, the memory foam is not to soft.
Hope this helps


----------



## GTOcop (Mar 20, 2011)

It does...anyone know about the head rests?


----------

